# Knife drawer vs. knife block vs. magnetic strip



## full sack (Oct 19, 2014)

A couple of decades ago, I had a few cheap, no bolster, japanese carbon steel knives. Dropping them in and pulling them out of a knife block caused the blades to separate from the handles, (at least it contributed to the problem). Murray Carter's suggested solution was to keep them, in a kitchen drawer, in their original boxes. That seems fine for now, but don't think the cardboard will be long lasting. The CT threads don't seem high on drawer trays and I've never tried a magnetic strip. What are the CT members using for knife storage?





  








knifedrawer.jpg




__
full sack


__
Dec 7, 2014


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

search knife storage, and knife blocks


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The first problem with drawer trays is finding ones to fit your knives. Deba thats too thick? Extra long sujihiki or yanagi? You're out of luck. If you have saya or edge guards for your knives you could just store them in a normal drawer, no tray needed.

The other issue is I don't have drawers to spare. I do have plenty of wall space because I'm not much for decorating. I'd rather have guitars and knives up than paintings. 

A knife magnet lets you have knives of varying lengths and sizes no problem. The concerns there are 
1) you have sharp knives out in the open. It could be dangerous for children, pets, or in laws.
2) Certain magnetic bar construction can chip your edge coming on or off the magnet. 

My bar is a block of wood (easy on edges) with neodymium magnets every 2". The knives are spaced out and the spots where the magnets are are very strong. Also it sticks right on the fridge, no mounting required. I'm out of space so I'm getting another 18" rack soon.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I keep my most used knives on a mag bar. It's a big one, 27" long, story *here*. The rest are in their original boxes in the drawer.

I have to agree with M. Carter. The drawer is the safest way to store knives, but the bar is stunning and very practical.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

I keep some of mine in a tool box with some other essentials.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

If you wish to return to blocks, epoxy the handles once they come loose, they'll never come loose again.  You can also get sayas in place of the boxes.

Rick


----------



## full sack (Oct 19, 2014)

Ordo's mag bar is beautiful, (interesting video, cool machinery), but my problem is the opposite of MillionsKnives.  I've got plenty of drawer space, but little wall space, and don't think the mag bar would fit in any of the cabinets.

Sayas would protect the blades, but I'm concerned about the wooden handles getting knocked around.  I'm thinking of designing and building some kind of drawer separator, (got inspired by the woodworking in Ordo's video).

All -thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

My version of DIY magnetic strip...





  








veitsi6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 11, 2014











  








veitsi5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 11, 2014











  








veitsi4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 11, 2014











  








veitsi3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 11, 2014











  








veitsi2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 11, 2014











  








veitsi1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 11, 2014


----------



## full sack (Oct 19, 2014)

NIce work Jarmo.  Do you do drawer separators?

FS


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

image.jpg




__
sicariix


__
Dec 12, 2014








This is my knife strip...it's the same we use at my restaurant...usually it's fully loaded with knives but dishes need to be done yet

I use to store knives in the drawer but it was starting to get risky reaching in the draw for a knife

It keep the knife strip up high above the sink so our two young children do not reach for them

However my personal chef knives are always kept in my bag with


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Have you considered something like this?




  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Dec 16, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Wise holder. Edge up, or edge down?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

For the tray inserts, 100% edge down. Edge up is dangerous.

For magnets, it depends on the height where you mount. If i mount it high, i want the edge up and handles down. Low in a cabinet, the opposite.

If I lived alone, I would totally have a stand like this





  








media.nl?id=41615&c=832324&h=2d3d0ca2e8b895ec27c4




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 16, 2014








Or better yet a whole lighted case! Not mine, but I thought y'all would appreciate this:





  








DSC03240_zps9ccbe730.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 16, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A beautiful idea! I'll keep it in my mind for the future.


----------

